# Burton ltr too cheap???



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

How old are you and how heavy are you?


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

14, 115 pounds. But ill buy next year when I'm fifteen and probably be over 120 lbs. 5'3" righr now.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

pownoob said:


> 14, 115 pounds. But ill buy next year when I'm fifteen and probably be over 120 lbs. 5'3" righr now.


Board length is mainly decided by weight.
Unless you gonna gain huge amount of weight very quickly, the length will not be too far off.


----------



## pownoob (Jan 27, 2015)

Donut frenzy! Lol


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

pownoob said:


> I'm on an enormous budget.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

pownoob said:


> I see a lot of ski slopes selling used board, bindings, and boots for $30, or with new boots for $50. Would that be useable fir one season at a time? I'm still growing and I'm on an enormous budget. Someday ill get a better board with flow bindings. Or I could go with a bigger board that goes to my nose and use it Until I grow maybe 40 cm...


I would say yes. My son and I started on old used gear. Things like balance, initiating turns, linking turns, etc, don't require new or fancy gear.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I actually learned on the LTR board for 4 days. I didnt know better. Then I got my own board. I once rode the LTR my friend rented. That thing is as blunt as butter knife cutting a steak.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

To own a used rental setup for $30 for a beginner is a great deal if you are getting into things. If you think your are gonna hit a growth spurt you could size up or get a smaller setup to learn on and not be out of a ton of cash when you wanna upgrade. Board will probably need some tuning and a wax. I would reccommend getting your own new boots though to ensure a solid fit, for sale rentals are likey to be soft as all hell.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


>


Ooh buy StraightBoards new folding snowboard liscensed by The Goodman15 Snowboard co.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Ooh buy StraightBoards new folding snowboard liscensed by The Goodman15 Snowboard co.


Hey spammer, read the rules! I haven't seen your 2 hour documentary introducing you, your product, your company and the high school you went to!


----------

